# Продувает голоса на сжим.ПОМОГИТЕ



## ctenaiiika (19 Май 2016)

Доброго времени суток!Мой инструмент АККО "Супер".Проблема в следующем:забрав инструмент у мастер(ремонтировал голоса),успешно на нём занимался около 2 дней,потом заметил ,что явно не хватает меха на сжим,после понял,что ухудшилась компрессия(только на сжим) и если сильно вести мех на сжим,то звучат некоторые звуки с пикколо и одного из средних регистров(который находится на одной планке с пикколкой).Подумал ,что проблема в том,что планки прилегают не достаточно плотно-поправил,вроде бы помогло,НО теперь при любом ведении меха звучит "многоголосие" с фагота и второго среднего регистра(ломаная дека).Попробовал поправить и те планки-не помогло...Подскажите пожалуйста,что это может быть!Очень нужна помощь!Заранее спасибо!(Если кому удобно,можно на почту [email protected])


----------



## Евгений51 (19 Май 2016)

ctenaiiika/ писал:


> дека).Попробовал поправить и те планки-не помогло...Подскажите пожалуйста,что это может быть!Очень нужна помощь!Заранее спасибо!(Если кому удобно,можно на почту [email protected])
> Возможно попал мусор под резонаторы. Или не отрегулирована машинка регистров.


----------



## glory (19 Май 2016)

ctenaiiika (19.05.2016, 02:55) писал:


> планки прилегают не достаточно плотно


Вообще по описанию проблемы все пути ведут к клапанами или пружинам клапанов..
Вы написали про планки, может имели в виду резонаторы? Тогда ситуация может быть такой. Разбалансированы клапана открытой - ломаной дек. На открытой слабый прижим и пикколо- гобой призвучивают ес-но больше на сжим, т.к. на разжим присасываются... Вы поджимаете резонаторы открытой и (возможно!) дека слегка прогибается, клапана открытой садятся, зато ломаная висит и подзвучивает...
В любом случае проверять надо:
1.деку (насколько прочно сидит)
2.пятки резонаторов (на ровность и прижим)
3. Рычаги (может упираются во что-нибудь)
4. Клапана и их пружины (как минимум - регулировать)
И еще.. Неисправности такого рода не могут возникнуть из ничего и резко... Может мастер малехо набокопорил, или полез куда не просили (механика правой), а после не отрегулировал...


----------

